# Canon User Guides - Free Download



## mikiho (Mar 8, 2013)

Greetings

You can download the manual for just about any camera, not just Canon

http://www.central-manuals.com/instructions_manual_user_guide_camera/canon.php


----------



## alben (Mar 8, 2013)

Very handy, thanks.

Alan


----------



## Menace (Mar 8, 2013)

Good to know - thanks


----------



## RGF (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweet. Unlike downloading the manual from Canon, this does not have COPY written across the page.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------

